# Dumb question...?



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

I have a Delta AP-100 air filtration. It is the triangle one. I know it's not the best out there, but it's all I could afford. I did get it second hand from Rockler. My question is this. I am not sure which way to face the exhaust..? I do have a very small shop (15X15) . I have it hanging from the ceiling joist on one end of the shop. My shop has no windows and one door that leads to another room. As you can see, I have the exhaust facing the door. I'm not sure if having it facing the way I have it would just stir up the dust even more, of it should face the other way, or does it matter. The manual doesn't say which way it should face...that's why I am looking to the experts....as usual, any help is very much appreciated.


----------



## Miller Woodworks (Dec 11, 2013)

It doesn't really matter unless you store all of your dust over on the door. Worst case, it kicks up the dust from the door then the dust either settles somewhere else or gets filtered out of the air. Either way, it works right?


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Air filtration units are designed to clear the air and reuse it in the same room. If you are just trying to flush the air, a $20 box fan is more economical than an air filtration unit and works great in conjunction with a couple of open windows or doors.

You might want to try hanging the intake side over the machine that produces the most airborne dust. That way, the air filtration unit can filter the air as quick as possible. The output can point to what ever direction makes the air circulation the most efficient.

I have two (2) Jet AFS-1000B units for my 500 sqft wood shop. There are ten (10) foot high ceilings in my wood shop except for a beam that runs right down the center of the shop ceiling. Under the beam is only eight (8) feet clearance. I have one AFS on the west side of the beam and the other AFS on the east side of the beam. They are both mounted six (6) inches below the ten (10) feet ceiling. The west side one has the intake right over the table saw. The east side one is facing the other direction, so I get a circular flow in the shop.

When the air in the shop needs to be completely flushed out, I have a 2550 CFM exhaust fan that I can turn on with the 6' (wide) x 8' (high) overhead door open. It completely flushes out the shop every five (5) minutes according to my calculations.

Hopefully, this setup will keep me from having lung problems in the future.


----------



## MaccaMagic (Oct 20, 2014)

Hey Pauley,
How'd you go with the positioning of your air filter in the end? Did you move it?

I only ask because I've just installed an air filter in my workshop and am now second guessing myself as to the best position. I've decided to face the air intake towards my lathe and table saw. The exhaust then faces the back wall which hopefully helps to circulate air through the room. I didn't face it the other way because I often open the garage door and was conscious the exhaust would just be blowing air straight outside. Anyway I think I've made the right decision. Can't really be bothered taking it back down again


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

MaccaMagic said:


> Hey Pauley, How'd you go with the positioning of your air filter in the end? Did you move it? I only ask because I've just installed an air filter in my workshop and am now second guessing myself as to the best position. I've decided to face the air intake towards my lathe and table saw. The exhaust then faces the back wall which hopefully helps to circulate air through the room. I didn't face it the other way because I often open the garage door and was conscious the exhaust would just be blowing air straight outside. Anyway I think I've made the right decision. Can't really be bothered taking it back down again


Actually, I have mine just the opposite of they way you have yours...only because I'm unsure and tend to overthink things. I have it hanging from the ceiling in the rear of my shop with the blower facing towards the front of the shop. I did it for no particular reason, cause I was/am unsure...I do know that it works cause I have to clean the filters occasionally, but still not sure if it is correct.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

if filter access is not an issue, i recommend the exhaust blow toward the wall, and sucking in from the room center. i use mine when i am also finishing, and don't want it blowing over the project.


----------



## MaccaMagic (Oct 20, 2014)

Funny that these units don't come with any advice on placement. I suppose all workshops are unique in shape and size. Trial and error seems the best bet


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

TimPa said:


> if filter access is not an issue, i recommend the exhaust blow toward the wall, and sucking in from the room center. i use mine when i am also finishing, and don't want it blowing over the project.


Now that makes sense to me... I think I'm going to turn it around.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Here are the guidelines that I used:

Intake: Position the intake over the machine or area that makes the most dust. This allows the dirtiest air to get filtered the quickest.

Exhaust: Point the exhaust into the shop toward an area with no dust generating machines. This keeps the filtered air clean until it reaches a dirty area. 

Access: make sure the filters are accessible for removal.

There are bench top air filtration units that can be set next to a machining process like: sanding, scrolling, routing, etc. The unit should be set so that the intake is closest to the machining process with the exhaust blowing away from the process.

Hope that helps.


----------

